# Okay, now I'm pissed off.



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

I've been checking the town website and even called the town hall yesterday to see if ToT was being cancelled. There are two big neighborhoods in my small town and both of those neighborhoods have power. As of noon they had not rescheduled Tot. I started putting up my display. My neighbor just came outside and told me that the town just rescheduled it until Friday, Nov 16th. WTF!!!! I'm put up so much stuff in the last few hours and now for nothing.


----------



## Cadge31 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Eww*

Who the heck wants to ToT on Nov 16? These towns all suck. They all knew this storm was coming. In MA for instance, they could have rescheduled ToT Saturday the 27th. I think people are more likely to ToT just before Halloween than they are to ToT long after Halloween. You have to leave decorations up until Nov 16? You might as well put the Xmas lights up as you take the Halloween stuff down. The extension cords will already be everywhere anyway.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The towns don't really control the public on this kind of thing, so you may find that you will get TOT's both tonight and on the November date.
From the town's side of things, they have to look at safety for the area as a whole, not just one or two blocks that are in good shape.


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

I completely understand the reasoning. I think I am frustrated with my towns delayed decision. They do not also invest in social media outreach such as FB that would have notified people a lot sooner.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nov. 16th?! I agree, that sounds a bit late. Mine was postponed to Sat. Still not sure about putting up what I took down though.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wow, what a bad year for Halloween! The Mayans were right after all.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, did you guys who got hit by "Sandy" get any TOTs out tonight?


----------



## lunchinn (Oct 15, 2009)

Nov 16th??? My goodness even New Jersey is having theirs on Monday! Ours was moved to Sat and it just doesn't "feel" right. But what are you gonna do. I did take a few treat bags to the children on my block yesterday cause you just should have some treats on Halloween!


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah I definitely agree. Nov 16th is six days before Thanksgiving. Luckily the local aquarium was open and had free ToT for the kids. I'm wondering if I should even bother putting out my display then.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The 16th? Wow, what a weird day. I wonder how they came up with that day? 

John Councilman-I guess we'll have to reschedule Halloween for Sat. the 3rd of Nov. 
Mark Councilman-That day's not good for me, John, the DFW is having their ham dinner that night. How about the 9th?
Joe Councilman-Oh no, not the 9th. The wife is having foot surgery that day and won't feel like jumping up and down to answer the door all night. You'll have to make it the 10th. Her sister will be over then and can help her out.
John Councilman- the 10th won't work. The Kiwanis are having their Vegas night at the high school. We don't want to **** them off. I guess that leaves us with the 16th. Anyone have any pronblems with that?
Mark-I'm good with the 16th.
Joe-I guess. I just hope my daughter June doesn't have her baby that night. She's due about then. Hey! When does dear hunting season open this year?


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

For the record, New London County was among the hardest hit in CT,
if not THE hardest hit. Forget Fairfield County ... they'll be fine.

But I agree with FontGeek ... this is not exactly a "sanctioned holiday" 
so observations are word of mouth ... I really thought we'd be having it 
tomorrow night, Saturday, but most of the town had power so they 
went out Wednesday. Kids had returned to school that morning so they 
hashed it out. Despite the usual last minute rankering, it came off.


----------

